# NYC Friday Herf 9/12



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone want to herf it up on Friday Sep 12th @ merchants? 
Me and Golfman are going to be there.. 

Dux/Doug


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

its gonna be pimp... everyone come


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Only if Tanner pays for everyone.:tu

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> Only if Tanner pays for everyone.:tu
> 
> Alarmguy1


Oh come on Paul you mean your not picking up the tab this time :chk


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dux said:


> Oh come on Paul you mean your not picking up the tab this time :chk


Sorry I think it was the orange shirt. Made me stand out. So I burnt it.

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> Sorry I think it was the orange shirt. Made me stand out. So I burnt it.
> 
> Alarmguy1


You need a T shirt that says I'm with TMoney


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Golfman said:


> its gonna be pimp... everyone come


Looks like it just might be the 2 of us this round, we might want to move this to the Carnegie Club :ss


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Dux said:


> Looks like it just might be the 2 of us this round, we might want to move this to the Carnegie Club :ss


Sounds good dude


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> Only if Tanner pays for everyone.:tu
> 
> Alarmguy1


Come on paul its not a herf unless you show up :tu


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dux said:


> Come on paul its not a herf unless you show up :tu


I will be there. Lets do Carnegie Club :tu

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Don't think I'm gonna make this one... gotta get married!:ss:chk


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Don't think I'm gonna make this one... gotta get married!:ss:chk


That mail order bride arrive?


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dux said:


> That mail order bride arrive?


Probably more of that blow up doll.

Alarmguy1


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Sounds interesting. What time are you guys meeting up?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> Sounds interesting. What time are you guys meeting up?


I think I get out of work around 4:30 on Friday so Figure some time after 5pm


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Don't think Canagie is open before 5. Might even be 5:30. Should also check to see if they have a band that night, they usually charge a cover when they do.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Don't think Canagie is open before 5. Might even be 5:30. Should also check to see if they have a band that night, they usually charge a cover when they do.


They Open @ 4:30PM and Friday Night is Jazz Night I think its a 2 drink min 
thats about it.. Sat night they charge a cover for Sinatra Night


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey guys, Have fun....


----------



## _mo (Aug 14, 2008)

bummer.. i live over on 63rd and 2nd and would love to join you guys for this but am heading down to AC for the weekend.

looking forward to joining you at 7.0 or 8.0 or whatever you're up to now


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

They have me working till 6pm Friday so I will be there around 6:30ish 
Im going to try and switch shifts but I wont hold my breath :hn


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Dux said:


> They have me working till 6pm Friday so I will be there around 6:30ish
> Im going to try and switch shifts but I wont hold my breath :hn


WOW got the switch, I will be there before 5pm :tu


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Alright so its set... Anyone else want to come and join?? anyone??


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

So is it Carnegie? Should be there around 7:30


Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> So is it Carnegie? Should be there around 7:30
> 
> Alarmguy1


Yup change of pace this time around


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

I may be able to join you guys...was speaking to Jian who may also go. :ss


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

schnell987 said:


> I may be able to join you guys...was speaking to Jian who may also go. :ss


Very Cool :tu


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Alright Alright.... sounds like we have some attendance at this one :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Cant wait for tomorrow, I need to relax after a shit feest of a week :cb


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone else planning to attend? Love to see new faces


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

What is the addy for the Carnegie Club?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

schnell987 said:


> What is the addy for the Carnegie Club?


The Carnegie Club
156 West 56th St
New York, NY 10019
Phone: (212) 957-9676


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Terrific. Thanks! :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

schnell987 said:


> Terrific. Thanks! :tu


No problemo!!!


----------



## _mo (Aug 14, 2008)

Is the merchants that you guys were talking about before around 59th and 1st?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

_mo said:


> Is the merchants that you guys were talking about before around 59th and 1st?


Yep. That's the one.


----------



## _mo (Aug 14, 2008)

suweet.. it's only a couple blocks from my apt.. I will definitely join you guys there next time


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

ok, Guys have fun.......


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Good Times last night :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Dux said:


> Good Times last night :tu


That's it???  Where are the nitty-gritty naughty details?


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah where is it????



Mr.Maduro said:


> That's it???  Where are the nitty-gritty naughty details?


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Dux said:


> Good Times last night :tu


I hope everyone got home safely. I had a good time as usual. Thank you all who showed up. :ss:al:bl:tu


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

It was great to see you again, Jian and to meet all the guys. Paul was hilarious. :ss


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm ready for another herf outing :tu


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> That's it???  Where are the nitty-gritty naughty details?


Haha... Well if you want details... Paul and I went to the Hustler Club after the herf and got some drinks.

I have been to some boobie clubs in my day but good lord... The Hustler Club tops them all. The only thing i didnt like about it is that the girls kept making fun of me because i look like a 12 year old.

Unfortunately the cigar lounge is not covered and so when its cold or raining it makes no sense to herf up there... It was more of a reconaissance mission :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry I missed out guys would be nice to get notified by telephone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Golfman said:


> Haha... Well if you want details... Paul and I went to the Hustler Club after the herf and got some drinks.
> 
> I have been to some boobie clubs in my day but good lord... The Hustler Club tops them all. The only thing i didnt like about it is that the girls kept making fun of me because i look like a 12 year old.
> 
> Unfortunately the cigar lounge is not covered and so when its cold or raining it makes no sense to herf up there... It was more of a reconaissance mission :tu


And half of the dancers :chk like to hang out in the mens room. And I do mean hang out, :tu Also was told that under no circumstances is xtras allowed in the the club so don't ask. But I did ask how about out of the club and was told sure is.:gn fyi

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> And half of the dancers :chk like to hang out in the mens room. And I do mean hang out, :tu Also was told that under no circumstances is xtras allowed in the the club so don't ask. But I did ask how about out of the club and was told sure is.:gn fyi
> 
> Alarmguy1


Any cover charge to get in? what are the fee's and drink prices?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Sorry I missed out guys would be nice to get notified by telephone!!!!!!!!!!!!


Need to keep your radar blip on bud :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Golfman said:


> Haha... Well if you want details... Paul and I went to the Hustler Club after the herf and got some drinks.
> 
> I have been to some boobie clubs in my day but good lord... The Hustler Club tops them all. The only thing i didnt like about it is that the girls kept making fun of me because i look like a 12 year old.
> 
> Unfortunately the cigar lounge is not covered and so when its cold or raining it makes no sense to herf up there... It was more of a reconaissance mission :tu


Well if we can go without breaking the bank I'm game for a herf at Larry's place :tu

Indian Summer NYC Herf but we better plan fast while the weather is still decent


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dux said:


> Any cover charge to get in? what are the fee's and drink prices?


Larry's Place is big bucks. $20 to get in. Bud Light $10. Eye candy big, big, big, and even bigger bucks. Bouncer's all over the place who think they work for the Secret Service just waiting to kick someones ass.

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> Larry's Place is big bucks. $20 to get in. Bud Light $10. Eye candy big, big, big, and even bigger bucks. Bouncer's all over the place who think they work for the Secret Service just waiting to kick someones ass.
> 
> Alarmguy1


Eh 20 dollar cover is not bad, plus we already pay almost 8 bucks a drink @ merchants so 2 bucks more is no biggie..


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dux said:


> Eh 20 dollar cover is not bad, plus we already pay almost 8 bucks a drink @ merchants so 2 bucks more is no biggie..


The last time I heard that was from my brother-in-law. Still waiting for him to pay me back the 3 g's he borrowed from me for the dances. Unless you have alot of control then it is a go. But lets see cigars, alcohol and hotties running around I see all of us leaving with empty pockets. But you know me I'll go.

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> The last time I heard that was from my brother-in-law. Still waiting for him to pay me back the 3 g's he borrowed from me for the dances. Unless you have alot of control then it is a go. But lets see cigars, alcohol and hotties running around I see all of us leaving with empty pockets. But you know me I'll go.
> 
> Alarmguy1


What did the dances run 50 bucks a pop??


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Dux said:


> What did the dances run 50 bucks a pop??


You kidding? 50 a pop for a dance is crazy. If I really want a dance, I'm perfectly happy with going someplace else and spending the normal 20, thanks:ss


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dux said:


> What did the dances run 50 bucks a pop??


Twenty to start. There was one smuck there sitting for like 20 minutes. I figure he dropped 300 on that one.

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> Twenty to start. There was one smuck there sitting for like 20 minutes. I figure he dropped 300 on that one.
> 
> Alarmguy1


I can handle 20 for a single dance  :tu

Its getting cold out not sure we are going to make it to the roof this year anyway..


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dux said:


> I can handle 20 for a single dance  :tu
> 
> Its getting cold out not sure we are going to make it to the roof this year anyway..


:tpd:

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Started a thread for 7.0

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=183694


----------

